# Cutting plastic wrap tube?!!



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Suzanne said:


> Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


I assume you mean to cut the roll crossways, as in, a 24 inch roll into two 12 inch rolls? Bandsaw might get it done but I'm not sure one would be happy with the results. I don't think using a hacksaw would improve the results.


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

Hope someone out there has a safe & effective solution! I was gifted 20” rolls but the holder I have is only 5”


----------



## David J (Oct 19, 2021)

Suzanne said:


> Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


You could certainly cut it with a bandsaw, but it might fuse the layers of plastic together on the end. Try just a handsaw.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

im guessing that you have never tried to cut a large round (e.g. log) on your bandsaw. it is very dangerous! the blade will bite into the front edge and roll it away from you into the blade. this typically results in a broken blade and damaged piece. and, maybe harm you if your body is close enough.

you need to build a sled, that can support the roll on the back and the front, so it cannot roll. then you can cut it safely.


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

TimPa said:


> im guessing that you have never tried to cut a large round (e.g. log) on your bandsaw. it is very dangerous! the blade will bite into the front edge and roll it away from you into the blade. this typically results in a broken blade and damaged piece. and, maybe harm you if your body is close enough.
> 
> you need to build a sled, that can support the roll on the back and the front, so it cannot roll. then you can cut it safely.





TimPa said:


> im guessing that you have never tried to cut a large round (e.g. log) on your bandsaw. it is very dangerous! the blade will bite into the front edge and roll it away from you into the blade. this typically results in a broken blade and damaged piece. and, maybe harm you if your body is close enough.
> 
> you need to build a sled, that can support the roll on the back and the front, so it cannot roll. then you can cut it safely.


I do have jigs for round stock…but I’m cutting wood with a 4tpi blade normally. I’m more concerned with how the thin plastic would react, bind the blade, etc. I don’t have a fine tooth blade. Should I go for it?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Suzanne said:


> I’m more concerned with how the thin plastic would react, bind the blade, etc. I don’t have a fine tooth blade. Should I go for it?


My best guess is the blade would tear more than make a clean cut. The torn saw cut may affect how the plastic wrap comes off the roll in use.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

things I have learned NOT to cut on a woodcutting bandsaw:
nylon rope
frozen chicken
round objects that are not secured to something flat
(some plastics - will melt and hard to remove trom the roll)
Note: even a hard "dent" on the edge of plastic wrap makes it hard to use.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

My guess would be to slice it with a razor sharp knife, even then it may not unwind that well, even dropping a roll on edge can cause problems, just recently packed for a move so have first hand experience.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Suzanne said:


> Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


What is likely to happen is the shrink wrap will melt at the edges and stick together. Can't really suggest a solution, I needed some synthetic felt about a foot wide and tried cutting the roll with a miter saw and the cut edge stuck together.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Eh, youre overthinking this. Got a heavy chefs knife in the kitchen? Give the roll a good whack with that, a sharp edge is going to cut plastic wrap better than a saw blade


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

epicfail48 said:


> Eh, youre overthinking this. Got a heavy chefs knife in the kitchen? Give the roll a good whack with that, a sharp edge is going to cut plastic wrap better than a saw blade


That might be pretty tough. I believe this is what she's talking about.



https://hw.menardc.com/main/items/media/SHURT001/ProductXLarge/280797_AV.jpg




But if she does try your suggestion, I would like to add that she should be having somebody recording it, she should be holding a cheap beer, and say "hey y'all, watch this"

(Or not) 😁


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Perhaps a real sharp, fine toothed draw saw. I don’t think I would try a bandsaw or any powered tool for that matter.


----------



## David J (Oct 19, 2021)

TimPa said:


> im guessing that you have never tried to cut a large round (e.g. log) on your bandsaw. it is very dangerous! the blade will bite into the front edge and roll it away from you into the blade. this typically results in a broken blade and damaged piece. and, maybe harm you if your body is close enough.
> 
> you need to build a sled, that can support the roll on the back and the front, so it cannot roll. then you can cut it safely.


Yes, you are quite correct. When cutting something round, I usually seat it in a piece of 2x4 with a V groove cut into it lengthwise. For something like this you could use two pieces, one on each half, or just one and cut that in half too. However, this is also plastic wrap and cardboard, and likely just a good grip and slow feed will keep it from spinning into the blade, though not as safe.


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

epicfail48 said:


> Eh, youre overthinking this. Got a heavy chefs knife in the kitchen? Give the roll a good whack with that, a sharp edge is going to cut plastic wrap better than a saw blade


LOL- I expect you’re right! And yes…I’m liking the sharp knife idea!


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

Kerrys said:


> Perhaps a real sharp, fine toothed draw saw. I don’t think I would try a bandsaw or any powered tool for that matter.


I’m always trying to consider the co$t of what I might need to replace with these kind of “experiments! A 154” bandsaw blade is pricey 😉


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

sanchez said:


> That might be pretty tough. I believe this is what she's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YouTube worthy for sure 🤪


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If I remember correctly a 5" roll with handle was under $10, not really worth taking a chance on unless one can't resit a challenge. Keep in mind all advice is coming from those of us that have never actually done this.


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

FrankC said:


> If I remember correctly a 5" roll with handle was under $10, not really worth taking a chance on unless one can't resit a challenge. Keep in mind all advice is coming from those of us that have never actually done this.


The challenge part is soooo tempting! Plus, I was gifted four big rolls of this stuff…woodworkers are painfully thrifty sometimes!


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Suzanne said:


> Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


If you have a miter saw then saw the wrap with it. A bandsaw may be okay, not sure though. As other post mentionrd the wrap may melt and fuse together at the cut line. I would try a mitersaw first. 
mike


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> Can I use a bandsaw to cut a long roll of plastic wrap??? Should I play it safe and try a hacksaw? It’s the kind of wrap used for moving, not the kitchen kind


Avoid power tools with fast spinning blades or fast moving teeth which may heat up the material and weld it together.
Use a serrated kitchen knife or an electric knife. Dip the knife in soapy water as a lubricant or spritz it with Windex.
Rotate the roll slowly as you work your way around it with the knife.
Be careful with sharp knifes of any type! Maybe wear a fisherman's filleting glove made of steel mesh? 
A woodworker with a spindle lathe may be able to cut it up for you?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> A woodworker with a spindle lathe may be able to cut it up for you?


Oh my gosh, I am just dying here, imagining Suzanne trying to part of a roll of plastic wrap on her big powermatic lathe.
🤣


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll toss in my idea. I think I would wrap the cutting area with a couple layers of painters tape to help support the top layers of wrap. Then I'd try using a cheap cable saw like this one: https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-858-Stainless-Serrated/dp/B002FYUNGA
Failing that, I think I'd try the kitchen knife method.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey!!! I was wrong! You can use the lathe!

You'll need two, one on front of the other. You can chuck up the big roll in front, and the small roll on back, then turn them on in reverse at the same speed, and just set your razor to cut five inch wide strips from the big one, and they'll roll right into the smaller one!

It will totally work! I'm sure of it!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sanchez, that is exactly how those 5" rolls got wound, generally slitter wheels are used.

Scariest thing I ever saw was visiting a friend working in a plant slitting 8' wide aluminium down to 12" wide rolls for flashing, he was under the strips flying past him flipping cardboard tabs into the rolls to keep them winding straight.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Sharp knife gets my vote. I cut rolls of paper towels in half with a large knife all the time. This will obviously take longer but if you need to, go and get a small hammer to help the knife penetrate the film. 

Wack, remove, turn, wack, remove, turn, wack, remove, turn...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

BTDT. Whichever way you do it, it will never unroll right.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If I remember At the furniture company, when they cut a roll down to wrap smaller packages they took it to the bandsaw...


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

agree with rebelwork. use the bandsaw with a coarse blade


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

sanchez said:


> That might be pretty tough. I believe this is what she's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, not as tough as you'd imagine. I've split firewood with a knife, it's all about technique. Going through a roll of plastic wrap won't be any harder than splitting through a bone


----------

